# Post Op Cataract Surgery



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to be spending less time on my computer for the next fews days because the screen is really causing me issues even though my last surgery was a couple of weeks ago.

I spent too much time in front of the screen yesterday and paid dearly for it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Please take care of your eyes! I definitely cannot see things on a phone and a regular computer screen hurts my eyes. Currently I'm using a small television as a monitor and that helps some.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm being a good girl about it right now. The eye is still irritated. It's just the computer screen that seems to make it angry at me. I can read my Kindle without any discomfort.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, please take care!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes do take care of those peepers- and I don't mean chicks!  Sorry had to.  
Charlie pecked next in the eye two days ago and I'm still irritated from it. Not quite a scratch, just burns occasionally! 
Now- stop reading right now! (I'm sure that worked! You must have by now, right? Jk jk)


----------

